# Are millions snow geese still in Canada?



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I look forward to gone hunting this weekend but I seem low numbers of snow geese arrived in North area. I like to hold my pant up and be patience when time will be perfect on weather.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Yup and ready to overfly ND like they have for for the last 8 years and head to SD where hardly anybody hunts them.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Dont count on it. The weather for the next ten days should keep birds in ND. Wait, it will keep the birds already in the state, and thus attracting more! Deep inside I have a feeling this year could be a good year with the migration. The birds in my area 5000-10000 have been shot at more than 3 times and they are still here, they have no reason to leave yet and until everything freezes i only see birds piling up in ND, it should be a good fall boys, 16 snows today for 2 guys and it was the first time the snow decoys have been busted out!!!!


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

Actually u would be surprised at how many people hunt snow geese in South Dakota. When they are here i go out everyday after school and every weekend. There is people all over trying to get a shot at the SOB's.


----------



## salacia (Jun 26, 2005)

With the number of young birds in the flock this year... expect them to migrate through and stop less. You guys have a couple weeks, maybe?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

From what I have heard, there are some guys up in Sask, right now, up by the Quills Lake area, and they actually had to go farther north to find big big numbers of snows and blues. I guess I really don't know because I am not there, just what I have been hearing. So by the sounds of it, there must by thousands of em still way up there, damn weather isn't helping matters any. Laters all.


----------



## tbuc (Mar 11, 2005)

I was hunting north central ND Sat-Wed and saw thousands of SOBs headed south every day. Found some small groups on water or in fields, but most were moving further south. Didn't see much for dark geese though which surprised me.


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

I live just east of the quill lakes about an hour or so in Yorkton. There is still large #'s of snows here and the weather is still very warm for this time of year.The other birds(canadas and ducks) are just moving in to our area in large flocks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just got back from Saskatchewan. There could've been up to around a million snow geese in the area we were and they aren't moving. Of course, 60-70 degrees don't help.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

With the temps dropping today and for the next 4 days hunting will be very good here, can't wait for tomorrow be think in the snows & mallards.
Also the canada geese two there is about 5k of them mixed in with the 1/2 section of snows and mallards.. oh ya going to be fun tomorrow..


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Let us know how things go Bro... :wink:

Send them south bound!


----------



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

Just had a buddy return from Sask. and what I hear is tons of young birds. Should be good. Just got back from Nodak and had an awesome goose shoot every day we were there. Ended with just over 50 honkers.

Layne


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

There is for sure a lot of juvy's this year. They've made the hunts everytime so far this year with a few matures. There isn't a whole lot of birds in nd but it's kinda hit and miss. Sounds like Wolford to Devils Lake area is holding a good number of snows


----------

